# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  ОПРОС

## Дождь

как часто вы посещаете Интернет?

----------


## Botanig

Выбрал первый пункт

----------


## IMPERIAL

Живу в нем практически. Последнее время правда начал все таки жить реальной жизнью :D

----------


## Льдинка

ну я не могу сказать, что живу в Нете... но по вечерам в будни сижу всё же, часика по три

----------


## kelvin

> Живу в нем практически. Последнее время правда начал все таки жить реальной жизнью :D


наверно девушка появилась?

----------


## IMPERIAL

> наверно девушка появилась?


Нет, просто работать тоже надо :D

----------


## Defused

Выбрал тоже 1-ый вариант. Хотя не могу сказать, что именно живу там. Есть  и личная жизнь и все такое. Просто сфера работы, да и сам интерес к IT принуждает сидеть в нем ;)

----------


## Agr0n0m

По работе постоянно в инете. Когда дома тоже. Вот и получается, что практически живу:D

----------

